
Show HN: The Gaming Pub – A curated gaming content newsletter - lucasfdacunha
https://www.thegamingpub.com/
======
lucasfdacunha
Hey guys,

I'm the guy responsible for The Gaming Pub newsletter, a weekly hand-curated
gaming content newsletter. It's heavily inspired by the Hacker News
newsletter.

If you like to play games, it's a good source to know what's happening in the
gaming world without having to read multiple sources. Every Friday I sent a
summary with all the most important news, discussions, videos and features of
the week.

If you like to see some older issues, you can take a look here
[https://www.thegamingpub.com/past-issues/](https://www.thegamingpub.com/past-
issues/)

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!

